# First Lunker of the year



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well. Its been a pretty weird winter. Haven't been able to ice fish because the ice hasn't been thick enough. And with that 60 degree day out the pond opened up. And I went fishin at the pond. Fished for about 2 hours and ended up with 6 small fish. Probably 1-2lbrs. Came on a white 7in. soft plastic worm rigged Texas Style. Was just was gettin ready to rap up and I thought I was snagged. It wasn't no snag. Ended up pulling a 21in. pig out of a brush pile. Stickin my hand in the water to grab her was the worst part. Other than that it was worth it Probably around the 5lb. range. Felt great to get some fish this early. Tight Lines Guys!!!!​


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool, got any pics? I was going to go out and try to catch my first bass of the year today but instead stayed home for "Spring" cleaning.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Forgot the camera at home, and yeah. I got plenty of spring cleaning to do Was hoping to do a lot of ice fishin but doesn't look like that will be happening.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rod Hawg,
Congradulations on your first lunker of the year! 
Definately early for large plastics, but the big fish have to eat too.  Never tried a white colored worm...may have to give it a try.

Bowhunter57


----------

